# Baitcaster vs. open face spinning reel



## tfields (Feb 22, 2008)

I have never had very good luck with baitcaster reels but I would like to use them more especially for bass fishing.  Am I alone in this or do some of you guys have the same problem??  (Cast, cast, backlash, cuss, cast, cast, backlash...)  I like my spinning reels for light tackle and crappie fishing.  Is there a specific feature I need to look for in my next baitcaster?  What about line/lure weight combos that make casting more efficient?  Thanks!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know,To me it's kinda like playing a piano.I would really like to but can't get the hang of it.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 22, 2008)

tfields said:


> I have never had very good luck with baitcaster reels but I would like to use them more especially for bass fishing.  Am I alone in this or do some of you guys have the same problem??  (Cast, cast, backlash, cuss, cast, cast, backlash...)  I like my spinning reels for light tackle and crappie fishing.  Is there a specific feature I need to look for in my next baitcaster?  What about line/lure weight combos that make casting more efficient?  Thanks!



practice practice practice and when you get a chance, practice.

Leave the spinning tackle at home. Start out a day fishing a baitcaster with a 1/2 ounce rattletrap. Make adjustments to the brake and take the time to learn how your reel reacts to changes that you make.

Learn your equipment and become comfortable with it.

When you're comfortable fishing that after 2 or 3 hours of casting, downsize to 1/4 oz 'trap.

After two or three hours of that, change it out to a different bait and adjust your reel and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 22, 2008)

For years I could do nothing with a bait caster but get back lashes. Here are some tips.

1. Get a good quality bait caster, I like the Abu Garcia Ambassador series (5000, 5500 C3, etc.)

2. Tie lure on line and reel lure to 6 inches from rod tip, adjust tension wheel until the lure will slowly fall to the ground when the release button is hit. Don't shake  or move the rod while doing this, hold it steady and hit the release button, if the lure does not fall and pull line out then loosen the tension some until it will slowly come out (you may need to give it a gentle shake to get the lure moving). If the lure falls too fast then tighten the tension wheel some and try again. This will get your tension basically set.

3. Try casting with the reel side ways

4. Use your thumb to control the speed of the line especially at the end of the cast.

5. Have a full reel as  a spool low on line will not cast as far as a full one. 

6. Do not over fill the spool with line as this also can create more back lashes.

7. Never cast into a strong wind, back lash will be guaranteed.

Try casting with reel side ways, at the end of your casting motion at the point of release reel should be in the pictured position. You don't have to do it this way but it does help reduce back lashes.


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 22, 2008)

The Better the reel ( The more it cost) The easier it is to get the hang of.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 22, 2008)

I use both, depending on the kind of fishing I'm doing.

If I'm throwing a weightless superfluke and trying to skip it under bank growth, its gonna be done on a spinning outfit.

If I'm throwing anything with a weight on it, it's gonna be a baitcaster.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 22, 2008)

it's hard to swallow but, you can't go with a cheap reel hoping to figure out whether you're going to like fishing with a baitcaster because you won't like it at all and you'll just give up.

I'm not saying you need to start with a $500 Steez - you just can't start with some $50 Walmart special and think that's going to help you learn.  You'll go through $50 worth of line before you just quit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2008)

carters93 said:


> For years I could do nothing with a bait caster but get back lashes. Here are some tips.
> 
> 1. Get a good quality bait caster, I like the Abu Garcia Ambassador series (5000, 5500 C3, etc.)
> 
> ...



That`s the way I was taught, and still set my Ambassadeurs like that and cast that way to this day. 

One question though, and I hold my reel sideways just like you do. Why is it better that way? I`ve always wondered that?


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 22, 2008)

All of mine are Ambassadors, and I never paid over $70 for any of them.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 22, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> That`s the way I was taught, and still set my Ambassadeurs like that and cast that way to this day.
> 
> One question though, and I hold my reel sideways just like you do. Why is it better that way? I`ve always wondered that?



I don't know either but it sure works.


----------



## Lightninrod (Feb 22, 2008)

I stopped using spinning reels years ago and will not use one now.

Those that said you need a better-than-average baitcaster are correct.  It should have several bearings and a braking system plus the Cast Control knob.  The two controls are used together to control backlash.  How much are you willing to spend on a reel?

The rod you use is very important too in controlling your casts.  Using a too stiff a rod, lighter-in-weight lures won't load the rod up properly and you will try and over compensate by over-throwing the lure......backlash.  Starting out with heavier(at least 1/2 ounce as was said) lures will help you to learn how to cast properly.

Having said all that, we all get the occasional backlash.


Dan


----------



## anglerEd (Feb 22, 2008)

carters93 said:


> I don't know either but it sure works.



I think it is all about friction on the spools axis. when the axis is spinning verticly the bearings, the bearings exert less frictional force on the axis. Horizonaly, the axis is laying down on the bearings and exerting more resistence  on the spool. Sounds good to me. Anyone have another explaination?


----------



## tfields (Feb 22, 2008)

I kinda figured that time/practice/quality materials would all play a part in my baitcaster education.  I have admittedly been impatient with trying to make it work.  I appreciate the tips from everyone --especially carters93.  I think my weekend project wull be casting a 1/2 oz weight in the front yard!  

Does anyone have any favorite reels that are reasonably priced?  Do you have a favorite type of braking system or number of bearings?  More bearings are better, right?


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Feb 22, 2008)

*Abu Garcia All the Way!*

TFields,

My first baitcaster was a Bass Pro Shop Extreme.  Didn't know what I was doing so I took the recommendation of the guy behind the counter.  About $75.  It backlashed the first time I threw it and to this day, no matter what I do to set it up (or anyone else for that matter), it will backlash.  It cannot be set up not to backlash.    I cannot tell you how much I tried to practice and how much line I wasted because the backlash could not be untangled.  I just think some cheap reels are just not engineered or built right!!   

I then purchased an Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5601 on the recommendation of a friend and the first throw did not backlash and it has not backlased since, if I'll just cast it in any kind of a normal way.  I have to work hard very to make it backlash!    Plus, it is very reasonably priced at about $80.  

So, the Extreme sits in my closet and the 5601 goes with me on every trip to the lake and I have worked it hard.  It is a pleasure to use and is like my best fishing friend.  

I still use my spinning rigs for certain fishing such as with spotstickers and finesse worms, etc.  But for lures that need to be cast and retrieved, the 5601 is the way to go. 

Also, if you are comfortable with spinner reals and use your left hand for retrieving the lure, consider buying a left hand retrive baitcaster.  I did and it worked out perfect for me.

So, once you get the right rig, you will love the baitcaster .... believe me.

Poor Poor Fisherman


----------



## Otis (Feb 22, 2008)

Lightninrod said:


> I stopped using spinning reels years ago and will not use one now.
> 
> Those that said you need a better-than-average baitcaster are correct. It should have several bearings and a braking system plus the Cast Control knob. The two controls are used together to control backlash. How much are you willing to spend on a reel?
> 
> ...


 

I thought you told me they were called "professional over-rides".


----------



## SFC_AL (Feb 23, 2008)

the reason for the side throw is because when you throw it the other way the spool isn't pressing sideways on the bearings and it spins MUCH easier... which can cause you professional over runs... I had a buddy show me how to set up and throw a bait caster... I tell you that is all I use now.. in face I HATE using a spinning rod.. I can't cast THAT to save my life now because now I can't time the release hahahah but I know there are times when I NEED a spinning rod.. *sigh* practice practice practice...

good luck... and remember.. flipping the rod around and beating the reel against the side of the garage when you are practicing is NOT a good thing 

AL


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 23, 2008)

this is my take on it....if you want to be consistent catching bass under most all conditions in varying bodies of water, you'd BEST learn how to use both spinning tackle AND baitcasting...some techniques/presentations are just simply better suited more to one than the other...

i'm not going to throw a 1 oz spinnerbait or a 2 oz swimbait on spinning tackle, and i'm not going to try to fish an 1/8 oz finesse worm on baitcasting tackle...no more than i'd try to drive a 16 penny nail with a tack hammer....and i wouldn't advise anyone else to, either.

one of the most glaring examples of when i HAD to go to spinning tackle to catch fish is throwing a light crankbait (like a suddeth little earl) into the teeth of a 20 mph wind to catch a mess of fish that were set up so that there was NO other way to fish them...i think i'd' rather adapt than go fishless....and one thing in fishing is certain...YOU have to adapt to THEM...because they don't care what time you got up, how far you drove, how much money you spent on your boat and tackle, or what kind of tournament you're in...


----------



## tfields (Feb 23, 2008)

Amen, Tim.  I have gotten pretty decent with my spinning tackle and I plan to continue using it in those finese situations where gentle presentations are required.  It seems like there are more opportunities to fish the heavier spinners, crank baits, etc. and that is why I have to master (err... learn) the baitcaster.  I appreciate everyone's advice.  I will probably make a stop at BassPro today and look for a decent reel.  Seems like the Abu Garcia line is many people's fav.  Anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## chef (Feb 23, 2008)

im still learning but making great progress, i did buy a cheap reel 45$ but its working and havent had a backlash in weeks, but i bought it knowing it was gonna be harder to learn to use, practiced for 2 weeks in the yard, side cast ,long cast, pitching and flipping into a bucket, it was hard but when i buy that high doller reel i know it wont go unused never give up!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 23, 2008)

The notion that you have to buy an expensive reel to have a better real is actually wrong. I bought a flueger real from work the other day for $30 and it is better then most of my high end reels. One thing to look for that will help out some is look for a reel with a solid spool rather than ported spools. It will help out drastically with the backlashing. That is in my opinion the easiest reel to learn how to throw on.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 23, 2008)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> The notion that you have to buy an expensive reel to have a better real is actually wrong. I bought a flueger real from work the other day for $30 and it is better then most of my high end reels. One thing to look for that will help out some is look for a reel with a solid spool rather than ported spools. It will help out drastically with the backlashing. That is in my opinion the easiest reel to learn how to throw on.



There may be a few cases where a cheap bait caster (under $50) will work but I am not aware of what brand that would be. I started out with a $30 shimano bait caster about 15 years ago and never could throw that thing right, then I got an Ambassedor. No Sir your best off spending the $70+ it takes to get a decent reel and learn with that, less problems.


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 23, 2008)

the single biggest factor in being able to effectively throw lure on a baitcaster is having an "educated thumb", and being able to adjust thumb pressure...most backlashes come after you've been casting to pretty much the same target range..then, you haul off and try to punch one out there a country mile...and POOFFFF....you've got something a condor could nest in...

the analogy i use is a baseball pitcher...when he changes his release point, or tries to "overthrow" without making an adjustment to compensate, you wind up with one that lands 10 feet in front of the plate..or sails all the way to the backstop..

also, as was mentioned earlier, you HAVE to match your rod to the lure...and,  it depends on how the reel was set up coming from the factory....i got a BB1NG and couldn't  get any distance out of it....then, i looked inside....and found 2 HUGE brake blocks....and, there weren't any optional sizes that came with it (unlike the OLD 5500C's)...
..fortunately, i had some replacement blocks in a smaller size that fit perfectly....problem solved

so, check the book, and see how the cast control system is set up....you may need to change some things...some of those magnetic reels are tricky lil' boogers.

PS..i've NEVER given more than $100 for a reel..


----------



## ugabowhunter (Feb 24, 2008)

i have never liked a spinning reel, but I do love fishing a jighead worm and drop shot. so, I have adapted to catch fish (and actually come to like fishing with a good spinning reel). like fishlipps said, there is a time and place for both baircasters and spinning reels. i wouldn't fish a 1/8 oz jighead in 25ft of water with a bait caster, I could do it, but a spinning reel allows for better line control with lighter baits. but just my two cents.

robby


----------



## pbradley (Feb 24, 2008)

tfields said:


> Seems like the Abu Garcia line is many people's fav.  Anyone else have a favorite?



"B" series shimano curado.  get a CU100B or CU200B - you'll never be sorry.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Feb 25, 2008)

I got a Abu Garcia Revo for christmas and put on my flippin stick and loved it.  I use a lefty reel(cast w/ right, reel w/ left) because I cut my teeth on a spinner and it feels more confortable, and the Revo is a good quality reel.

I just learned to use a baitcaster 2 years ago.  I tried to learn using the above mentioned tactics, but I was impatient and wanted to get fishing.  It problably wasn't the best way, but it worked for me....
First I chinched down the spool tention as tight as it would go, then I tied on a heavy lure(the biggest buzzbait I could find) and started fishing.  At first, my cast were short(15-20 ft), but as my confidence grew I started loostening up the tention and making longer casts.  It took a year of fishing, but now I am at least fairly proficent, and I cought more fish than I would have in the yard.  As a plus, I didn't have to undo half as many backlashes.


----------



## basskid5000 (Feb 25, 2008)

practice makes prefect... thats all I can say.
I started out with a lil $20 1 ball-bering baitcaster and taught myself how to set them up and cast them.
For casting id set up a circle of rope about 1.5 feet wide and start casting from different distances till I landed in it 90% of the time. I learnd how to flip,pitch, and shortcast standing on my boat and tossing the a jig into a bucket making it land as soft as I could. 

Open-face rods are used for everyting and i have just as many of them in my boat as i do Baitcasters.. they don't make you any less of a fisherman.. They have their special purposes just like baitcasters.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 25, 2008)

*Baitcasting*

Try casting the real with a side arm motion instead of an over hand motion. This you a second more to react with your thumb to stop the spool and prevent a back lash. Also keep the motion of your cast smooth, don't whip it or snap your wrist until you become familiar.


----------



## CardsFan (Feb 26, 2008)

_this is my take on it....if you want to be consistent catching bass under most all conditions in varying bodies of water, you'd BEST learn how to use both spinning tackle AND baitcasting...some techniques/presentations are just simply better suited more to one than the other..._

That's spot on advice.  Some guys get caught up in the image thing, but if you want to be able to adapt to special conditions, don't even think about leaving the baitcaster _or _the spinning reel at home.

Charlie Brewer used to slay big smallies on Dale Hollow with small spinning reels and those little Slider worms, and so did Billy Westmoreland with little bitty lures.  They do have an application and can handle big fish.

Many years ago I used to believe a baticaster couldn't outcast a spinning reel.  I had alot of knowledgable fisherman disagree with me.  One season I bought a an expensive Shimano bait caster, and after a while, I realized I was able to launch heaveier lures about as well as a spinning reel, and I also noticed that my accuracy was better than what I could do with a spinning reel.   I don't debate those guys anymore.

A baitcaster has a definite advantage in accuracy (if your experienced), and is more of a winch than a spinning reel when you really need to force a fish from cover.   But always plan on having that spinning reel with reach when conditions make you scale down.


----------



## mudawg (Feb 26, 2008)

I love my open face!!! Only thing I fish with for bass!


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 27, 2008)

Baitcaster Definitely. My primary reels are two Shimano Bantams and an Abu Garcia Ambassador- two of which probably date back to the late seventies or so. I have fished more contemporary reels and I far and away prefer the bantams and the ambassador. Might seem a bit antiquated to some of you but these reels are truly timeless. 

I also agree with the guy about casting sideways with the reel turned on the side @ the release point. This is virtually the only way I cast my reels and I get tremendous distance this way.

I encounter so many ppl who don't know how to use baitcasters and in spite of me meticulously showing them how to do it they seem unable or unwilling to learn. Of course you have to adjust the brake depending on the weight of the lure you're throwing but most importantly you have to apply pressure to the spool with your thumb. you have to rest your thumb on the spool or you will backlash. It's the same principle as keeping your foot on the clutch while shifting gears. Once your learn it's like riding a bike. And even an expert will have an occasional bird's nest esp. if you're fishing on a windy day or your line get's twisted.

so, if you're throwing it over the top with the spool facing vertically and not resting you thumb on the spool then those are the issues that require adjustment.

spinning reels have their place and time but once you master a baitcaster you'll never go back. the amount of control and maneuverability you have with them is second to none. I use them for Bass and Catfishing- only using light spinning tackle when chasing bream w/ ultra lights.

If you can find some of the old shimano bantams or some of the old ambassadors (before they had so much plastic on them) i suggest you pick them up. You can always get someone to work them over and clean them up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 27, 2008)

once you learn how to use one, you can be immensely more accurate with a baitcaster.  get one with a good braking system, like someone said above, you cant really skimp on a cheap one.  however, ebay has some good prices on some used reels that still have plenty of life in them.  

if you are backlashing as soon as you throw it, adjust the cast tension knob.  if you are backlashing right before the bait lands, then the brakes need to be adjusted.  study your user manual to understand how everything works in the reel.

tie on a 1/4 oz weight and stand out in the yard pratcicing with it.  Once you can throw it with few backlashes, put some things out for targets to throw at.

IMO, Shimano makes THE BEST reels.  I recommend the Citica, or if you want to spend more, the Curado.  Bass Pro Shops Johnny Morris reel is also a very good reel.  And I agree with the guy above me in recommending the old Shimano Bantams (I've got 2) and Ambassadeurs (I've got 2 as well.)


----------



## SouthernAngler (Feb 28, 2008)

carters93 said:


> For years I could do nothing with a bait caster but get back lashes. Here are some tips.
> 
> 1. Get a good quality bait caster, I like the Abu Garcia Ambassador series (5000, 5500 C3, etc.)
> 
> ...


 

Dead on my friend.  It's alot easier to cast side arm with a baitcaster.  And, as stated before, practice, practice, practice....Get an old crank bait, take the hooks off, old spinner baits and various other baits and practice in the back yard.  They do make different sizes of casting plugs for this purpose.  Get the hang of it and then turn and face your deck and cast toward to deck as to mimic a dock...if you can even practice skipping the bait....another good place to practice is a swimming pool!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 28, 2008)

it's all about release point when you are casting overhead.  I cast overhead almost exclusively.  I use a two handed grip with a long-handled rod.  but you do have to know your release point.


----------



## dslayer2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cardsfan hit it dead on.  You must be proficient with both types of reels to be successful.  Start out with a good quality reel and practice, both at home and on the water with lures that have a decent about of weight to them.  The best senario would be to save money upfront and borrow one or two different ones from a friend to play with and figure out which type you like better.  Go ahead and get in the mindset that you aren't on the water to catch fish that weekend, but to learn.  

I've been using baitcasters since I was 10 and have tried almost every manufacturer or reels.  They all have their good reels and they all have their cheap ones.  The only reels that I haven't worn out after one or two years of tournament fishing is the Shimano Curado and Citica.  If you are already used to reeling left handed with the spinning reel, then left handed baitcaster may work for you.  However, once you start owning more than one, it is a good idea to have both left and right handed reels so you can give your arm/shoulder a rest after many hours of chunking and winding.


----------

